

EasyPost (YC S13) Sees Transactions Doubling Every Month - jstreebin
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/06/easypost-a-stripe-for-shipping-raises-850k-seed-round-sees-transactions-doubling-every-month/

======
dangrossman
Just built a fulfillment app for a relative's Shopify store using EasyPost
last month. The sub-10-minute support response times are real, and the drop in
pricing to 5c/package is phenomenal.

------
andrewryno
This is incredible. Having dealt with the FedEx API for a client a while back
this would have made our lives much easier. Good job to everyone behind it.
Sorely needed product (and it shows based on their growth rate).

------
7cupsoftea
Congrats Jarrett and John! Happy for you guys!

------
malloreon
Isn't charging 5 cents a shipment very low?

~~~
joncalhoun
In case there was confusion, we charge 5c per shipment, and you still pay the
carrier directly for the shipping label, so the total cost per shipment is the
shipping rate + 5c.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Incredible value.

------
zefi
congrats on the growth guys!

------
jdorfman
congrats @jstreebin!

~~~
jstreebin
thanks!

------
stanleytang
congrats!

